# Military moving into Washington.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Saw this on Newsmax. 6200 National Guard troops are moving into DC.

Do find it interesting that moving troops into the cities to help with the riots was a major issue. However moving troops into DC because antfia crashed the event is just fine.

https://tulsaworld.com/news/nationa...cle_78e2071b-9323-50d1-87a2-6fdcb3509086.html


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Gearing up for Inauguration Day me thinks. There were a lot of very angry people storming the gates yesterday so they may come back with their friends. I hope not but nothing surprises me these days. 

Godspeed


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> Trump added, "While this represents the end of the greatest first term in presidential history, it's only the beginning of our fight to Make America Great Again!"


Amen.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a difference between the military, and the National Guard.

National Guard comes under the command of their state governor. In this case it would be whoever runs DC.

Reading the article, it appears NG's from 6 states have been federalized by the Sec Defense.
I thought only the President could order that, is Trump being ignored, assigned a has been status?

I agree this is most likely to not be caught off guard, no pun intended, during the inauguration.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Will we need 6200 troops so ole joe can take his oath in the basement??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is a difference between the military, and the National Guard.
> 
> National Guard comes under the command of their state governor. In this case it would be whoever runs DC.
> 
> ...


Yup. He is being cut from the loop. Pence is in on this.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

There are still rumors going around that Trump is going to have a second term. Lin Wood is saying it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Rogan O'Handley

@DC_Draino

Remember: When BLM burned down cities for months, the Mayor of DC created a park for them across the street from the White House


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yup. He is being cut from the loop. Pence is in on this.


Members of the administration are resigning this morning. Mulvaney, who has been with him a long time, and others.
There are calls from both sides of the aisle to invoke the 25th against Trump. "Unfit and unwell."

Everyone is distancing themselves from Trump.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Members of the administration are resigning this morning. Mulvaney, who has been with him a long time, and others.
> There are calls from both sides of the aisle to invoke the 25th against Trump. "Unfit and unwell."
> 
> Everyone is distancing themselves from Trump.


Pelosi said she would have him forcibly removed. I guess this is one promise she intends to keep.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If I had to guess as one of the reasons, it would be that some want to get out of town to avoid possible harm.

I know if I was the Turtle or his wife, I wouldn't want to be in D.C. 

They know where they live.

I'd be heading to a remote location.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Members of the administration are resigning this morning. Mulvaney, who has been with him a long time, and others.
> There are calls from both sides of the aisle to invoke the 25th against Trump. "Unfit and unwell."
> 
> Everyone is distancing themselves from Trump.


They are using the 25th because if he is removed he cant run again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The NG in DC, arent they run by Congress? Supposedly Pence requested them in?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> The NG in DC, arent they run by Congress? Supposedly Pence requested them in?


According to the Western Journal, the Acting Sec Defense consulted with Pence and 4 members of Congress before issuing the order.

Two guesses (1) Pence has really been running things throughout the voting aftermath, or (2) Trump has been marginalized.

Besides, Trump is busy handing out Presidential Medals of Freedom to golfers today.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is a difference between the military, and the National Guard.
> 
> National Guard comes under the command of their state governor. In this case it would be whoever runs DC.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of Bozos in the NG, and I am saying that there are incompetents in it. Not all, but some. 
But I guess somebody had to be called in. I don't think that the SecDef did this after consulting Pence, President Trump probably authorized it.


----------

